# I made a sling



## cherper

I made a sling carrier to carry finn around in when he is feeling like snuggling mommy ( which is most of the time :coolwink: ) . It is like a tube type that i put over one shoulder and across my chest so he is snug against my chest down inside a pouch. Just like the kind you would carry an infant in. 
I'm so excited that i did it and more excited that he likes it. :daisy:
I will have my daughter get a pic of him in it tomorrow and post.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Aww that sounds so cute!! I can't wait to see it tomorrow!


----------



## cherper

Here it is 








nothing fancy but it's pretty secure and i don't have to worry about him coming/falling out. He LOVES it


----------



## RandomMusing

Really cute and great idea! Fine is so darn cute, seriously he's one of my favorite chi's on the forums and I must say you are beautiful!! 

I think I might try making one of these, I can see Olive loving this, she loves snuggling in my arm or on my chest. This might help my arm from falling asleep lol.


----------



## jesuschick

I LOVE it!! The pattern is great! He looks so cozy and I agree with the others-you are stunning!

Now, when will your etsy store be up and running for those of us craftily challenged??????


----------



## elaina

aww, love the pic, so cute  , and nice carrier !


----------



## Hollysmom

Nice! Finn looks very cozy.


----------



## michele

Well done you ,it looks fantastic and i love his little face pocking out


----------



## LittleLuxie

OH MY GOD that is about the cutest thing i've ever seen!!!! I want one!!!!


----------



## CHITheresa

That is so cute, I love it sits so close and higher on you. i got one from petedge and it is so big and hangs long, the part where you put chi in is not very deep at all, I am afraid she will fall out, and when I walk in hit my leg and bounces her all over. I should have sen tit back but too late now.


----------



## Reese and Miley

Hahahha omg his little face! Great work Cheryl, that is so cute.


----------



## mooberry

love it! maybe I should make one of those...oh wait that requires skills.... amazing job : D


----------



## cherper

Thanks for the sweet compliments!  I kept him in it while i made dinner last night and he was so funny just sitting there completely content, occasionally laying his head on my chest and watching me cook. LOL 
Hubby is pretty hooked on him now  *evil laugh* I catch him calling him and carrying him around and kissing him. It's quite heartwarming!! I guess mama knows best!! :laughing8:
When we sleep at night he is right against my chest and under my chin as close as he can get..and we laugh at him after i get up to use the restroom or whatever he just waits until I get situated and then plops back down real fast in the same spot. haha Hubby just laughs at him. I told hubby finn was the "perfect pet" and he truly is. I adore how affectionate he is.


----------



## ~LS~

That's amazing! I just LOVE it! 
And Cheryl you are one hot mama! Love your hair!


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl

I love it!!!!


----------



## cherper

~LS~ said:


> That's amazing! I just LOVE it!
> And Cheryl you are one hot mama! Love your hair!


aww thanks!! lol


----------



## TLI

That is incredible!! And what an adorable pic!!!


----------



## rms3402

You must teach me how to make one of these!!!! SO CUTE! And because Roxys Fibbegan is so awesome and cuddly, I think my next chi needs to be a boy!


----------



## cherper

Alright  !! And yes boys are AWESOME!! Leila and finns breeder have some super duper cute pups available.  hee hee


----------



## Squirrelflight

cherper said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing fancy but it's pretty secure and i don't have to worry about him coming/falling out. He LOVES it


Wow!! You did a great job!! 2 of my 5 love the sling.. It's sweet. I really love the fabric you used too.. looks awesome!


----------



## guccigrande

That is such a pretty carrier! well done!
and Finny does look very cozy


----------



## cherper

Squirrelflight said:


> Wow!! You did a great job!! 2 of my 5 love the sling.. It's sweet. I really love the fabric you used too.. looks awesome!


Thank you!!!! I haven't tried leila in it but i'm pretty sure she isn't going to want any part of it. haha


guccigrande said:


> That is such a pretty carrier! well done!
> and Finny does look very cozy


Thanks so much! Yes he is so easy to snuggle. :love5:


----------



## Finn

I need a lap snuggler! My Finn always wants lap time but gets so antsy. He wants to sit facing right, then turn around, turn around some more, watch what everyone else is doing . . . what is Mom reading . . . what does the book taste like . . . oh, can I have the crumbs on the other side of the table . . .


----------



## cherper

hee hee! my finn is pretty passive really. Last night i laid down on the couch and they both stopped what they were doing and ran and dove onto the couch. it was comical!
They both snuggle up really nicely but leila is always still kinda "on alert" to any goings on!! Finn curls up and puts his head down and he is out like a light. l


----------



## MY2CHIBABIES

Wow, this is nice....love it.


----------



## carrieandcricket

That is really really neat. Did you use some type of bag, and reform it into a sling? I would like to try something like that.


----------



## MY2CHIBABIES

just test post to check siggy


----------



## MY2CHIBABIES

kust a test [pst 2


----------



## quinnandleah

He looks like he could sit there all day


----------



## cherper

Thank you!
I looked at some directions online how to make a baby sling and that's how i made it. It wasn't anything but a piece of fabric b4. lol 
Its pretty easy to make.


----------

